# Diatom filter...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am getting rid of a Whisper Diatomagic filter. It is basically brand new in box. I bought it and never used it. I have a thread started in the for sale section. I just thought I would throw this out for the local folks. PM me if you are interested.


----------

